# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Service Dual CS 430

## east electronics

*Service Dual CS 430 και λοιπα μοντελα*
Το Cs 430  ειναι ενα πολυ entry level  μηχανημα της Dual  και σε καμμια  περιπτωση δεν ανοικει σε ακριβες κατηγοριες . Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν  κανει την δουλεια του αξιοπρεπως ( σε συνδυασμο με το κοστος του )  και  ειναι ενα μηχανημα το οποιο υπαρχει σε πολλα Ελληνικα  σπιτια .

Ο βραχιονας ειναι επισης generic  και ενω η ολη σχεδιαση εχει υλοποιηθει  μαλλον με κυριοτερο στοχο το χαμηλο κοστος  η κατασκευη εχει αρκετα  εξυπνη αναρτηση και σασσι  πραγμα που σημαινει οτι αν και φτηνο ειναι σχετικα  λιγοτερο εξαρτημενο απο τον χωρο που παιζει .

Αν συγκριθει με ενα best seller Ιαπωνικο ευρειας καταναλωσης οπως το  technics SL BD 22 οι επιδοσεις του ειναι μακραν καλυτερες εως ασυγκριτες  .

Ο λογος που αφιεωρωνω ενα αρθρο σε ενα τοσο απλο κατασκευασμα ειναι τα  προβληματα που εχει σε συνδυασμο με το κοστος που χρειαζεται για να  επισκευστει . *Ο κυριος στοχος μου ειναι οι κατοχοι να μην τα πεταξουν .*

Σημερα το πλατω αυτο εχει αναγκη απο αλλαγη μοτερ το οποιο φυσικα εχει  χαλασει διοτι ειναι ευρωπαικης κατασκευης Philips αν δεν κανω λαθος  ειναι εξαιρετικα δυσευρετο και κυκλοφορουν καποια κομματια στην αγορα   σε τιμη τυπου 85-100 ευρω . Προσοχη πρεπει να δωθει στο οτι δεν  ταιριαζουν ολα τα μοτερ σε ολα τα μοντελα και καποια απο αυτα  κυκλοφορουν με κιτ μετατροπης σε οτι αφορα την βαση .

Ο διακοπτης που επιλεγει 33-45 ειναι επαργυρος και εχει μαυρισει σε  σημειο που δεν “ακουει” καμμια απο τις δυο εντολες. Ο ιμαντας στις  περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι επισης για πεταμα .

Αναμενομενο ειναι η επισκευη του πλατω να ξεπερασει τα 100 ευρω νουμερο  το οποιο ειναι μαλλον απαγορευτικο αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι μετα απο τοσα  χρονια μπορει να χρειαστει και βελονα  τοτε πια το πραγμα ξεφευγει πολυ .

Η εταιρια μας μπηκε στην διαδικασια να αναζητησει στην Ιαπωνια μοτερ της  Mabuchi το οποιο να εχει την ιδια βαση , την ιδια η καλυτερη ακριβεια  στροφων , τις ιδιες δυνατοτητες ρυθμισης για 33-45 , δυνατοτητα για  ισχυρο ρευμα εκκινησης ( γενικα πληρες πακετο δυνατοτητων του  ολοκληρωμενου ΒΑ 6620 που οδηγαει αυτα τα μοτερ ) και φυσικα την  δυνατοτητα να κραταει τις στροφες του σταθερες ακομα και αν η ταση  τροφοδοσιας που ειναι συνηθως 12 βολτ κυμανθει απο 9-15  Το κιτ  προφερεται σαν ανταλλακτικο στην τιμη των 25 Ευρω συν ΦΠΑ .

Αρα ναι σε αγορα μεταχειρισμενου

ΝΑΙ  ειναι επισκευασιμο πλεον στο 100%

Ναι και απο πλευρας επιδοσεων για generic  πλατω παιζει μια χαρα ….


*Ειναι σε γνωση μου οτι απο τους κανονες του φορουμ δεν ειναι σωστο να  γραφουμε τιμες για προιοντα και υπηρεσιες .Θεωρω οτι η συγκεκριμενη  περιπτωση ειναι ειδικη και το αρθρο ισως βοηθησει να σωθουν καποια  κομματια τα οποια κατα τα αλλα θα πηγαιναν για πεταμα . Δεν ειναι  προθεση μου να κανω αγρα πελατων για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα και παρολα  αυτα εαν απο πλευρας διαχειρισης εχω πραξει λαθος θα παρακαλουσα να  γινει μια επεμβαση και να διορθωθει το θεμα* .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

angel_grig (06-06-14), γάτος (06-06-14), ezizu (06-06-14), panos_panopoulos (06-06-14), themisperi (12-12-16)

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Γειά σου Σάκη ευχαριστώ για την υπερπολύτιμη πληροφορία που δίνεις. 
Είμαι κάτοχος ενός dual 1264 που μου χαρίστηκε γιατί ήταν για πέταμα... ο ιμάντας κομμένος ήταν αλλά το μοτέρ μια χαρά. βρήκα κάποιο λαστιχάκι τροφίμων πλατύ και το έθεσα σε λειτουργία. όμως δε μπορώ λίγες στροφές ακόμη να προσθέσω με το Pitch να γίνει πιο γρήγορο το βλέπω στο στροβοσκόπιο του.  δες βίντεο εδώ Σακη αφιερωμένο και το τραγούδι του λένον που είμαι τυχερός που έχω το δίσκο αυτό. έχω μετατροπέα τάσης απο 220 στα 110volt...
τι λες μπορώ να το βελτιώσω φίλε; έχω συλλογή καλή απο δίσκους και είναι κρίμα να κάθονται

----------


## east electronics

Σορρυ αλλα το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι τοσο απλο 

Αρχικα τα μοτερ απο αυτα τα πικαπ δεν σηκωνουν μαγκιες με τους ιμαντες οπου σημαινει εαν εχεις βαλει λαθος Ιμαντα ζοριζεις το μοτερ αλλα και το κουζινετο του  που εκτος απο φθορα ειναι μαλλον σιγουρο οτι δεν μπορει να ανεβασει σωστα στροφες 

Δευτερο εαν το μηχανημα σου εχει σχεδιαστει  η ειναι 110 βολτ δεν αρκει να του βαλεις μετασχηματιστη ( σε καμμια περιπτωση ηλεκτρονικο κονβερτερ ) στην συγκεριμενη περιπτωση χρειαζεσαι κανονικο συμβατικο σιδερενιο μετασχηματιστη . 

Ομως το προβλημα δεν ειναι η ταση ...αυτο το ρυθμιζει  ο μετασχηματιστης ...Το προβλημα ειναι η συχνοτητα που στα 110 ειναι 60ΗΖ ενω στα 220 ειναι 50 ΗΖ . \

Αν δεν εχεις να αλλαξεις με σωστο αξονακι του μοτερ   που υπαρχει νομιζω σαν ανταλλακτικο  για  να δουλευει το πλατω σε 220 /50 ΗΖ τοτε οι στροφες δεν θα ερθουν σωστα ποτε ...

ΚΑι τα τρια πραγματα που σου αναφερω ειναι απαραιτητα για να λειτουργει σωστα το μηχανημα σου 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## panos_panopoulos

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, να  είσαι καλά Σάκη. 
Έψαξα και βρήκα σχέδια και service maunual τα πάντα υπάρχουν και όντως υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να γίνεται ανώδυνα η μεταγωγή στα 220v. ο μετασχηματιστής που χρησιμοποιώ αυτή τη στιγμή  είναι κανονικός σιδερένιος. 
Αυτό με τη συχνότητα με προβλημάτισε και εμένα, το αναφέρεις μόνο οτι δε θα δουλεύει το στροβοσκόπιο σωστά η και άλλο πρόβλημα προκύπτει; αν είναι μονο το πρώτο έχει κλίμακα και για 50hz στο στροβοσκόπιο δηλαδή έχει τέσσερις κλίμακες τόσο για 50 οσο και για 60hz. 

edit: κατάλαβα οτι έχει σχέση και με τις στροφές η συχνότητα δικτύου....

----------

themisperi (12-12-16)

----------

